

Arithmetic: How Badly You Have Been Screwed - alex_marchant
http://market-ticker.org/post=229165

======
berrow
What percent of that do you think came from people working working either
smarter or harder? I'll tell you. Close to zero percent. One word: Automation.
One phrase: 'increasingly capital intensive as opposed to labor intensive'.

